# Opinions?



## GOdiegoGO (Aug 22, 2013)

Looking into upgrading Diego from a plastic bin to a 'real' cage within the next week. My two choices are either between a Ferret Nation or a C&C Cage. I used to own several FNs when I kept chinchillas, and I loved them! But seeings as Diego wont be climbing, bouncing, or lounging in hammocks like my chins did, all the vertical space seems a bit necessary.

So I think I'm going to go with a C&C Cage. I was planning on making my own, but finding the supplies locally has been a bit tougher than I thought. I have no problems finding the cubes, its the coroplast. And if I do find it, its either way too expensive, they wont just sell me the material, or its pre-cut too small. So I've been looking online at 'premade' set ups and came across this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Cube-Co...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4608214089

Before I make the purchase, I'd just like some opinions on the size, price, and anything else you can think of?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

In terms of size, that looks like a hedgie-palace. For price, I have no idea -- everything on my side of the border is so skewed I have no concept of "normal" anymore.

Coroplast is just the brand-name for corrugated plastic sheets. Have you tried the big-name hardware box-stores (like Home Depot)? The Canadian Home Depots sell it for $20 per 4 foot x 8 foot sheet.

If it's really such a weird material for your town, you can substitute anything waterproof & slick. You could even do a hard base out of cardboard or wood, then layer on vinyl to waterproof...?


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

When I had my C&C cage I got my coroplast from Fast signs 8 x 4 for $20. I believe they have some in Maryland i'm not sure if they sell coroplast from their stores. C&C cages are great because they are large. But can be difficult to heat due to their size. I couldn't get mine to heat entirely so I had to switch to ferrret nations and have loved them ever since. Especially now that I have another hedgehog they are stack able. 

And personally I think a 2x5 cage for a hedgehog is a little too big. It's nice to have a big cage and sure hedgehogs love to move around but some may get "lost" in big cages. Some may not be comfortable in such a large cage. My little nutmeg was in a C&C cage until I realized she never used the extra space and with heat problem we switched her. If you need a heat source it will be nearly impossible with CHE's. So it would need to be run on space heater or your house needs to be at a consistent range of temperatures. A 2x3 provides more than enough room for a hedgehog to run around and have it not too big.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd go with a Critter or Ferret Nation before a C&C. A FN is easier to heat and is escape and enter proof. 

If you do decide on a C&C, it must have a lid. There are way too many escapes from people thinking their hedgehog can't or won't climb. :smile:


----------



## SennieSky (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi! I'm new here too, but have been doing lots of reading and internet searches. If you do decide to go with a pre-made C&C I would check out the website for the seller of the cage you linked to on eBay. I assume they charge the same prices from their site as on eBay, but there are many, many more options for size, tops, etc.

Guinea Pig Cages Store


----------



## __xcecilia (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi there!

My Ferret Nation is on the way and I can`t wait for it to get here! I have a home made cage from a shelving unit from Home Depot, C&C panels, and coroplast. My coroplast was hard to find as well- I eventually got it from a local and private sign maker. Home Depot had no idea what I was talking about when I asked for Coroplast OR Corrugated Plastic, and when I finally found some, the pieces were far too small. 

That cage you posted, you would need two sets of cubes (let`s assume ~$20 each) and another twenty for coroplast, so let`s say that cage would be $60 home made, minimum. I didn`t look at the shipping, but I think you would be able to make it for cheaper- again, assuming you can find coroplast. 

Personally, I decided on a Ferret Nation because I have limited floor space, so building UP instead of OUT was ideal. I could have gone with a single for both babies, but they are spoiled and I have the money, so I got a double. You can enclose the loft area and put your hedgies wheel up there, so they would have the whole bottom to sleep, eat and play. I wouldn`t consider the vertical space to be wasted unless your hedgie wants nothing to do with the upper level. 

I also made the decision because I have a climber that escapes from her 9 inch sided coroplast cage and am constantly worried I will lose her or she will get seriously hurt falling from her "shelf." If your hedgie is a climber or escaper, a FN would probably definitely be a better bet!

I don`t know where you bought your previous FN, but I bought my double from ferret.com with 15% off and $4.99 shipping three days ago and the tracking already says it`s almost here! I paid $150 for the double and I think their singles are $70 or $80.

The final verdict would come down to what you are willing to pay, whether or not you have an escape artist, and how much floor space you have to dedicate. I agree though, that you will need to put a lid on whatever cage you have. I am more comfortable with a FN because my hedgehogs are also contortionists and can squeeze through the little C&C squares.


----------

